# Right Click Banditry: Stopping Image Theft



## cgw (Oct 20, 2014)

One photographer's solution:

Taking Pictures: A Way for Photographers to Protect Their Work - The New Yorker


----------



## KmH (Oct 20, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 20, 2014)

The title is misleading. It hints at something new, but the content is basically the same 'photographer gets ripped off, respond by sending DMCA takedown notices all over, with some albeit limited success' article we see every few months.

The New Yorker blog is emphatically not the New Yorker magazine.


----------



## KmH (Oct 20, 2014)

Copyright infringement cases settle out of court every day.
Lots of copyright infringement cases go all the way though the courts and the copyright owner wins, every month.
Some copyright infringement cases get some press because of big dollar awards and those are the ones we see every couple of months or so.

Online image theft has been rampant for many years now.
Infringers use an astonishing array of excuses:
http://www.photoattorney.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Excuses-excuses.pdf

For photographers in the US, the key to protecting your copyrights is copyright registration:
Registering Your Copyrights Using the eCO System | NatureScapes.Net &#8211; The Resource for Nature Photographers
Help! I've Been Infringed! | Photo Attorney


----------



## cgw (Oct 21, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> The title is misleading. It hints at something new, but the content is basically the same 'photographer gets ripped off, respond by sending DMCA takedown notices all over, with some albeit limited success' article we see every few months.
> 
> *The New Yorker blog is emphatically not the New Yorker magazin*_e_.



And your point is?


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2014)

For those not aware of it, copyright protection has been international since 1886.
Berne Convention for the Protection of Literary and Artistic Works


> . . . For example, French copyright law applies to anything published or performed in France, regardless of where it was originally created.
> 
> In addition to establishing a system of equal treatment that internationalised copyright amongst signatories, the agreement also required member states to provide strong minimum standards for copyright law. . .


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 21, 2014)

My point is that it is a not very interesting piece with a misleading title, and that you are a terrible person for posting a link to it.


----------



## cgw (Oct 21, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> My point is that it is a not very interesting piece with a misleading title, and that you are a terrible person for posting a link to it.


 
This one rated only a "6" on the Laff-o-Meter. Better luck next time.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 9, 2014)

We all learn through our ages. Does everyone who is 18 know everything a 50 year old knows? 
This may have been 'new information' to someone. 
Nancy


----------



## KmH (Nov 9, 2014)

It's all on the Internet now.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 9, 2014)

"One Photographers' Solution" is to 'spread the word, watermark images and send DMCA Take-down notices'.

Is there something new here I missed?


----------

